# Blaze the Turkey dog, "Dances with Wolves", and Crows



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

If y'all have read my posts at all, you know there is no kind of hunting that I do not incorporate use of my dog or at least have her as a companion. If it is legal for her to be along, she is by my side. For us, hunting never ends. Blaze is an all game dog true to her roots. Blaze is versatile vizsla to the extreme. Here is our latest hunt from the last weekend of our Turkey season. 

First a Cottontail, bumped up by Blaze while I ran around like a crazy Indian the evening before looking for Turkeys to roost. It was included with supper. First shot with a new to me shotgun too. And yes Turkeys were found going to roost. 










Here are the Turkeys coming across the field to my calling. A hunting lease partner was actually in a field beyond those woods in the background. 

I set up against a tree typical Spring turkey hunting (other than the dog of course), dropped two decoys, Cleared a spot for Blaze behind my left shoulder, and started calling. Here they come! 










I almost messed up as I tried to take a picture of the Turkey close in before shooting. With the sun in my face I must have flashed a glare off the lens. I had to drop the camera and take the shot on a moving bird so I missed the camera shot. The shotgun shot was farther out than I would have liked and through mesquite tree leaves.

The bird was trying to get back up after the shot and looked like it might move on out across the field, so I sent in the catch dog. She hit the bird hard on her initial contact. 




























I started taking Blaze with me on my Spring Turkey hunts after I lost a shot bird three or four years ago. By using the dog to secure the bird, never again will I lose or have to track a bird. Though not legal in all States, this is legal in Texas on private land. 










Immediately following our Turkey kill, I pulled the decoys. I switched to an rabbit distress call and a fawn bleat, then had Blaze run along the edge of the field in front of me to draw any Coyotes in close as a decoy dog. This is a style of hunting that has become popular in West Texas and with goverment hunters. Within minutes I got this great shot of the first Yote coming in before Blaze even knew it. 










The Coyote stopped and barked a couple times then moved on to my right trying to wind us. It came in close, but I could not make the shot due to a large mesquite limb. Blaze barked and took chase into the field. I whistled her back and the Coyote followed her back in. 

Again it tried to work to the right to attempt to get downwind. I took the shot, but I lit up the ground just under it. Shooting right handed it is a tough shot to make far to the right with a 10 lb+ shotgun while in a sitting position. 

So I bring the Turkey in and start picking up gear under my tree, when to my surprise there is now a second Coyote in the field and Blaze is out there playing "Dances with Wolves" running around with it. I sit down, make some dying rabbit calls to get its attention, then wistle Blaze in. Blaze again comes in with the Coyote on her heals. As soon as she clears from in front of me and out of the noise blast, I took a head shot on the Yote and bowl it over like a bowling pin. 

I unload the gun set it down, look up and the coyote gets up and runs, Blaze takes up chase, but quickly breaks off. I am certain it was a mortal wound, but unfortunately the Coyote did make it off the property. I should have known better considering I was shooting Turkey loads rather than Coyote loads. I should have treated it like a Zombie with Rule number 2. Double tap!!!

Sorry, that is the only Coyote picture I got. Working the calls, needing to keep good control of the dog, and everything going down so fast, I never got a chance to pick the camera back up. Though I have predator called for over 25 years, we are both still in training on the close range decoy dog concept. I watched a Murphy Love/Calvin Taylor Decoy Dog DVD for about the 5th time the night before this hunt.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

So now I hunt up my lease buddy, we stop off at the house for a coffee break, gear up again, and go for run and gun Crows. They have been wearing out our feeders and often harass me anytime I am hunting with the dog. Blaze and I have been doing a Public Oklahoma Crow hunt in Pecan Orchard country every year in March at the end of Oklahoma'a Crows season for about 5 years now. Due to family illness, we missed that hunt this year. I rarely hunt Crows in Texas because they are not legal on public land here and we do not like to do too much shooting on the lease while hunting other game, but I was tagged out on Turkeys, so this was a nice treat for Blaze. Always a favorite hunt for her. 

We had good success at every stop. Blaze retrieved for sport. 




























A simple setup that was quick to set up and take down. Three flocked Crow decoys, and one Owl. 










Lease Partner blending in well. 










And a double. As usual, the feathers were saved for use in making flyfishing flys. 










Good day, Good friends, Good times!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

As always, John, your well written accounts bring a smile to my face. So glad that you and Blaze are back to doing what both of you love!!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I always love reading these stories.

The reference to Rule #2 was great ;D


----------



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

looks ace! what shotty is that?


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

I used three different shotguns over the weekend. The big shotgun in the Turkey picture is a Browning Gold 10.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing another adventure, sniper john! I've said it before, and I'll say it again: Blaze is one lucky Vizsla! I'm sure she's glad that she picked you to be her human...


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Blaze sounds like one tough pup! Would he really take down a Yote and drag him in? Or was he looking to play?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Enjoyed reading about another adventure. Were you ever worried about Blaze around the coyotes? She truly is a versatile V!! Great post.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Kobi said:


> I always love reading these stories.
> 
> The reference to Rule #2 was great ;D


I agree. I thought I was the only one that got that joke. Great!


----------

